# Sendeplan für unser Radio



## DJ_Rocket (7. September 2008)

Hallo Leute...

Ich betreibe mit meiner Frau ein Internet-Radio und wir möchten gerne, das sich unsere DJs selbst in den Sendeplan eintragen können.

Den Sendeplan und die DJs hab ich in der selben MySQL-Datenbank, jeweils als eigenständige Tabelle...

im ersten Teil soll der Sendeplan aus der Datenbank angezeigt werden (das läuft einwandfrei). Das erste Feld ist die Kalenderwoche, die weiteren 63 Felder sind benannt SO00 , MO00 , ..... SO08 , MO08 , ... ... in den jeweiligen Felder steht dann der DJ-Name, der an diesem Platz sendet. ist der Sendeplatz frei, steht dort "Stream"

direkt darunter ist ein Formular (mein Problem)....

das script könnt ihr auch unter http://airmoderadio.at.ohost.de/sendeplan.php einsehen.

Würde mich freuen, wenn ihr mit bei meinem Problem helfen könntet...
 komisch ist nur, wenn ich das Script im unteren Teil (Das Formular und die Abfrage) lösche, zeigt er mir zumindest den Sendeplan an... 

hab ich vielleicht einfach nur was falsch geschrieben ?

Ich danke euch für eure Hilfe...

Euer DJ-Rocket


----------



## desaster0505 (7. September 2008)

Hi,

Die Fehlermeldung sieht für mich danach aus, als hättest du irgendwo z.B. ein Endif zuwenig oder ein If zuviel, vielleicht ist auch vor einem If in der Zeile davor ein Fehler.

Mehr kann ich dir nicht sagen, da ich nur die Fehlermeldung sehe.
Schalte doch auch mal das Error_Reporting an.

http://de2.php.net/error_reporting

error_reporting(E_ALL ^ E_NOTICE);


----------



## DJ_Rocket (7. September 2008)

Na dann werde ich das Script mal hier auflisten... vielleicht siehst Du ja den Fehler...



```
if ($butt=="Eintragen") (
  if ($name=="") (
    echo "Du hast einen falschen DJ-Namen eingegeben.";
  )else(
    $query = "SELECT * FROM djs WHERE DJ-Name=" + $name;
    $result = mysql_query($query);
    $dj = mysql_fetch_array($result);
    $djn = $dj[Status];
    $djp = $dj[Passwort];
    $platz=$Tag + $Zeit;
    $beleg=$line[$platz];
      if ($pass==$djp) (
        if ($djn=="Admin") (
          $query = "UPDATE sendeplan SET " + $platz + " = " + $name;
          mysql_query($query);
          echo "Der Sendeplan wurde geändert. ";
          ?>
          <a href="sendeplan.php">">> weitere Termine eintragen <<"</a>
          <?php
        )elseif ($djn=="Fester DJ") (
          if ($beleg=="Stream") (
            $query = "UPDATE sendeplan SET " + $platz + " = " + $name;
            mysql_query(query$);
            echo "Der Sendeplan wurde geändert. ";
            ?>
            <a href="sendeplan.php">">> weitere Termine eintragen <<"</a>
            <?php
          )else(
            echo "Der Sendeplatz ist leider schon belegt. ";
            ?>
            <a href="Sendeplan.php">">> einen anderen Sendeplatz wählen <<"></a>
            <a href="tauschen.php">"<< $line[$platz] um sendeplatz bitten >>"></a>
            <?php
          )
        )elseif ($djn=="Gast DJ") (
          if ($beleg=="Stream") (
            $query = "UPDATE sendeplan SET " + $platz + " = " + $name;
            mysql_query(query$);
            echo "Der Sendeplan wurde geändert. ";
            ?>
            <a href="sendeplan.php">">> weitere Termine eintragen <<"</a>
            <?php
          )else(
            echo "Der Sendeplatz ist leider schon belegt. ";
            ?>
            <a href="Sendeplan.php">">> einen anderen Sendeplatz wählen <<"></a>
            <a href="tauschen.php">"<< $line[$platz] um sendeplatz bitten >>"></a>
            <?php
          )
        )else(
          echo "Du bist leider (noch) nicht berechtigt, Dich in den Sendeplan einzutragen. Wenn Deine";
          ?>
          <a href"bewerbung.php>Tegistrierung</a> bereits erfolgt ist und Du schon im <a href"testkanal.php>Testkanal warst, solltest Du noch mal <a href="mailto:airmoderadio@hotmail.de">Kontakt mit uns </a>auf
          <?php
        )
      )else(
        echo "Du hast das falsche Passwort eingegeben.";
        $butt="";
      )  
  )
)else(
?>
<form method="POST" name="Sendezeiten" action="sendeplan.php">
	<p><b><font face="Arial">Reservierung von Sendezeiten für unsere DJs für die 
	Folgewoche (in Bearbeitung)</font></b></p>
	<p><font face="Arial">DJ-Name : <input type="text" name="name" size="20">&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp; 
	Passwort: <input type="text" name="pass" size="20">&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp; 
	gewünschter Sendetermin : <select size="1" name="tag">
	<option>SO</option>
	<option>MO</option>
	<option>DI</option>
	<option>MI</option>
	<option>DO</option>
	<option>FR</option>
	<option>SA</option>
	</select> um <select size="1" name="zeit">
	<option>00</option>
	<option>08</option>
	<option>10</option>
	<option>12</option>
	<option>14</option>
	<option>16</option>
	<option>18</option>
	<option>20</option>
	<option>22</option>
	</select></font></p>
	<p><font face="Arial"><input type="submit" value="Senden" name="butt">&nbsp;&nbsp;
	<input type="reset" value="Löschen" name="reset"><font size="1"> (dieses 
	Formular ist noch nicht aktiv)</font></font></p>
</form>

<?php
)
mysql_close();
?>
```


Euer DJ_Rocket
PS : Bin Anfänger... können also noch einige simple Fehler im Script sein


----------



## desaster0505 (7. September 2008)

Hi,

in der Fehlerausgabe steht was von Zeile 269. 
Ich habe aber nur ein 96 Zeilen Skript. Was ist denn mit dem Rest? Kannst aber auch selbst mal in der Zeile schauen.


----------



## DJ_Rocket (7. September 2008)

Der Rest davor da wird der Sendeplan in dem array $line eingelesen und angezeigt... das klappt ja auch einwandfrei, drum hab ich das einfach mal weg gelassen... schlimm ?

der vollständigkeit halber hier noch mal das ganze Script....


```
<html>

<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Language" content="de">
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=windows-1252">
<title>Sendeplan</title>
</head>

<body>

<?php
error_reporting(E_ALL);
$dbname="airmoderadio";
$dbhost="localhost";
$dbuser="airmoderadio";
$dbpass="sag ich nich";
mysql_connect($dbhost,$dbuser,$dbpass);
mysql_select_db($dbname);
$query = "SELECT * FROM sendeplan";
$result = mysql_query($query);
$line = mysql_fetch_array($result);
mysql_close();
?>

<p>
<font face="Arial" size="4">
<img border="0" src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/images/image003.gif" width="169" height="87" align="left"></font></p>
<p><font color="#CC6600" face="Arial" size="4"><b>Unser </b></font><b>
<font face="Arial" size="4" color="#CC6600">Sendeplan</font></b></p>
<hr color="#FF9900">
<p><b><font face="Arial" size="2" color="#CC6600"><?php echo "Unser Sendeplan für die Woche vom $line[woche]"; ?></font></b></p>
<table border="1" width="985" bordercolorlight="#000000" bordercolordark="#000000">
	<tr>
		<td align="center" width="122" style="border-style: solid; border-width: 1px">&nbsp;</td>
		<td align="center" width="122" style="border-style: solid; border-width: 1px">
		<b><font face="Arial">Sonntag</font></b></td>
		<td align="center" width="122" style="border-style: solid; border-width: 1px">
		<b><font face="Arial">Monrag</font></b></td>
		<td align="center" width="123" style="border-style: solid; border-width: 1px">
		<b><font face="Arial">Dienstag</font></b></td>
		<td align="center" width="123" style="border-style: solid; border-width: 1px">
		<b><font face="Arial">Mittwoch</font></b></td>
		<td align="center" width="123" style="border-style: solid; border-width: 1px">
		<b><font face="Arial">Donnerstag</font></b></td>
		<td align="center" width="123" style="border-style: solid; border-width: 1px">
		<b><font face="Arial">Freitag</font></b></td>
		<td align="center" width="123" style="border-style: solid; border-width: 1px">
		<b><font face="Arial">Samstag</font></b></td>
	</tr>
	<tr>
		<td align="center" width="122" style="border-style: solid; border-width: 1px" bgcolor="#FFCC99">
		<b><font face="Arial">00<u><sup>00</sup></u> - 08<sup><u>00</u></sup> 
		Uhr</font></b></td>
		<td align="center" width="122" style="border-style: solid; border-width: 1px" bgcolor="#FFCC99">
		<b>
		<font face="Arial" size="2"><?php echo $line[SO00] ?></font></b></td>
		<td align="center" width="122" style="border-style: solid; border-width: 1px" bgcolor="#FFCC99">
		<b>
		<font face="Arial" size="2"><?php echo $line[MO00] ?></font></b></td>
		<td align="center" width="123" style="border-style: solid; border-width: 1px" bgcolor="#FFCC99">
		<b>
		<font face="Arial" size="2"><?php echo $line[DI00] ?></font></b></td>
		<td align="center" width="123" style="border-style: solid; border-width: 1px" bgcolor="#FFCC99">
		<b><font face="Arial" size="2"><?php echo $line[MI00] ?></font></b></td>
		<td align="center" width="123" style="border-style: solid; border-width: 1px" bgcolor="#FFCC99">
		<b>
		<font face="Arial" size="2"><?php echo $line[DO00] ?></font></b></td>
		<td align="center" width="123" style="border-style: solid; border-width: 1px" bgcolor="#FFCC99">
		<b><font face="Arial" size="2"><?php echo $line[FR00] ?></font></b></td>
		<td align="center" width="123" style="border-style: solid; border-width: 1px" bgcolor="#FFCC99">
		<b><font face="Arial" size="2"><?php echo $line[SA00] ?></font></b></td>
	</tr>
	<tr>
		<td align="center" width="122" style="border-style: solid; border-width: 1px" bgcolor="#FFCC99">
		<b><font face="Arial">08<u><sup>00</sup></u> - 10<sup><u>00</u></sup> 
		Uhr</font></b></td>
		<td align="center" width="122" style="border-style: solid; border-width: 1px" bgcolor="#FFCC99">
		<b>
		<font face="Arial" size="2"><?php echo $line[SO08] ?></font></b></td>
		<td align="center" width="122" style="border-style: solid; border-width: 1px" bgcolor="#FFCC99">
		<b>
		<font face="Arial" size="2"><?php echo $line[MO08] ?></font></b></td>
		<td align="center" width="123" style="border-style: solid; border-width: 1px" bgcolor="#FFCC99">
		<b>
		<font face="Arial" size="2"><?php echo $line[DI08] ?></font></b></td>
		<td align="center" width="123" style="border-style: solid; border-width: 1px" bgcolor="#FFCC99">
		<b><font face="Arial" size="2"><?php echo $line[MI00] ?></font></b></td>
		<td align="center" width="123" style="border-style: solid; border-width: 1px" bgcolor="#FFCC99">
		<b>
		<font face="Arial" size="2"><?php echo $line[DO08] ?></font></b></td>
		<td align="center" width="123" style="border-style: solid; border-width: 1px" bgcolor="#FFCC99">
		<b><font face="Arial" size="2"><?php echo $line[FR08] ?></font></b></td>
		<td align="center" width="123" style="border-style: solid; border-width: 1px" bgcolor="#FFCC99">
		<b><font face="Arial" size="2"><?php echo $line[SA08] ?></font></b></td>
	</tr>
	<tr>
		<td align="center" width="122" style="border-style: solid; border-width: 1px" bgcolor="#FFCC99">
		<b><font face="Arial">10<u><sup>00</sup></u> - 12<sup><u>00</u></sup> 
		Uhr</font></b></td>
		<td align="center" width="122" style="border-style: solid; border-width: 1px" bgcolor="#FFCC99">
		<b>
		<font face="Arial" size="2"><?php echo $line[SO10] ?></font></b></td>
		<td align="center" width="122" style="border-style: solid; border-width: 1px" bgcolor="#FFCC99">
		<b>
		<font face="Arial" size="2"><?php echo $line[MO10] ?></font></b></td>
		<td align="center" width="123" style="border-style: solid; border-width: 1px" bgcolor="#FFCC99">
		<b>
		<font face="Arial" size="2"><?php echo $line[DI10] ?></font></b></td>
		<td align="center" width="123" style="border-style: solid; border-width: 1px" bgcolor="#FFCC99">
		<b><font face="Arial" size="2"><?php echo $line[MI10] ?></font></b></td>
		<td align="center" width="123" style="border-style: solid; border-width: 1px" bgcolor="#FFCC99">
		<b>
		<font face="Arial" size="2"><?php echo $line[DO10] ?></font></b></td>
		<td align="center" width="123" style="border-style: solid; border-width: 1px" bgcolor="#FFCC99">
		<b><font face="Arial" size="2"><?php echo $line[FR10] ?></font></b></td>
		<td align="center" width="123" style="border-style: solid; border-width: 1px" bgcolor="#FFCC99">
		<b><font face="Arial" size="2"><?php echo $line[SA10] ?></font></b></td>
	</tr>
	<tr>
		<td align="center" width="122" style="border-style: solid; border-width: 1px" bgcolor="#FFCC99">
		<b><font face="Arial">12<u><sup>00</sup></u> - 14<sup><u>00</u></sup> 
		Uhr</font></b></td>
		<td align="center" width="122" style="border-style: solid; border-width: 1px" bgcolor="#FFCC99">
		<b>
		<font face="Arial" size="2"><?php echo $line[SO12] ?></font></b></td>
		<td align="center" width="122" style="border-style: solid; border-width: 1px" bgcolor="#FFCC99">
		<b>
		<font face="Arial" size="2"><?php echo $line[MO12] ?></font></b></td>
		<td align="center" width="123" style="border-style: solid; border-width: 1px" bgcolor="#FFCC99">
		<b>
		<font face="Arial" size="2"><?php echo $line[DI12] ?></font></b></td>
		<td align="center" width="123" style="border-style: solid; border-width: 1px" bgcolor="#FFCC99">
		<b><font face="Arial" size="2"><?php echo $line[MI12] ?></font></b></td>
		<td align="center" width="123" style="border-style: solid; border-width: 1px" bgcolor="#FFCC99">
		<b>
		<font face="Arial" size="2"><?php echo $line[DO12] ?></font></b></td>
		<td align="center" width="123" style="border-style: solid; border-width: 1px" bgcolor="#FFCC99">
		<b><font face="Arial" size="2"><?php echo $line[FR12] ?></font></b></td>
		<td align="center" width="123" style="border-style: solid; border-width: 1px" bgcolor="#FFCC99">
		<b><font face="Arial" size="2"><?php echo $line[SA12] ?></font></b></td>
	</tr>
	<tr>
		<td align="center" width="122" style="border-style: solid; border-width: 1px" bgcolor="#FFCC99">
		<b><font face="Arial">14<u><sup>00</sup></u> - 16<sup><u>00</u></sup> 
		Uhr</font></b></td>
		<td align="center" width="122" style="border-style: solid; border-width: 1px" bgcolor="#FFCC99">
		<b>
		<font face="Arial" size="2"><?php echo $line[SO14] ?></font></b></td>
		<td align="center" width="122" style="border-style: solid; border-width: 1px" bgcolor="#FFCC99">
		<b>
		<font face="Arial" size="2"><?php echo $line[MO14] ?></font></b></td>
		<td align="center" width="123" style="border-style: solid; border-width: 1px" bgcolor="#FFCC99">
		<b>
		<font face="Arial" size="2"><?php echo $line[DI14] ?></font></b></td>
		<td align="center" width="123" style="border-style: solid; border-width: 1px" bgcolor="#FFCC99">
		<b><font face="Arial" size="2"><?php echo $line[MI10] ?></font></b></td>
		<td align="center" width="123" style="border-style: solid; border-width: 1px" bgcolor="#FFCC99">
		<b>
		<font face="Arial" size="2"><?php echo $line[DO14] ?></font></b></td>
		<td align="center" width="123" style="border-style: solid; border-width: 1px" bgcolor="#FFCC99">
		<b><font face="Arial" size="2"><?php echo $line[FR14] ?></font></b></td>
		<td align="center" width="123" style="border-style: solid; border-width: 1px" bgcolor="#FFCC99">
		<b><font face="Arial" size="2"><?php echo $line[SA14] ?></font></b></td>
	</tr>
	<tr>
		<td align="center" width="122" style="border-style: solid; border-width: 1px" bgcolor="#FFCC99">
		<b><font face="Arial">16<u><sup>00</sup></u> - 18<sup><u>00</u></sup> 
		Uhr</font></b></td>
		<td align="center" width="122" style="border-style: solid; border-width: 1px" bgcolor="#FFCC99">
		<b>
		<font face="Arial" size="2"><?php echo $line[SO16] ?></font></b></td>
		<td align="center" width="122" style="border-style: solid; border-width: 1px" bgcolor="#FFCC99">
		<b>
		<font face="Arial" size="2"><?php echo $line[MO16] ?></font></b></td>
		<td align="center" width="123" style="border-style: solid; border-width: 1px" bgcolor="#FFCC99">
		<b>
		<font face="Arial" size="2"><?php echo $line[DI16] ?></font></b></td>
		<td align="center" width="123" style="border-style: solid; border-width: 1px" bgcolor="#FFCC99">
		<b><font face="Arial" size="2"><?php echo $line[MI16] ?></font></b></td>
		<td align="center" width="123" style="border-style: solid; border-width: 1px" bgcolor="#FFCC99">
		<b>
		<font face="Arial" size="2"><?php echo $line[DO16] ?></font></b></td>
		<td align="center" width="123" style="border-style: solid; border-width: 1px" bgcolor="#FFCC99">
		<b><font face="Arial" size="2"><?php echo $line[FR16] ?></font></b></td>
		<td align="center" width="123" style="border-style: solid; border-width: 1px" bgcolor="#FFCC99">
		<b><font face="Arial" size="2"><?php echo $line[SA16] ?></font></b></td>
	</tr>
	<tr>
		<td align="center" width="122" style="border-style: solid; border-width: 1px" bgcolor="#FFCC99">
		<b><font face="Arial">18<u><sup>00</sup></u> - 20<sup><u>00</u></sup> 
		Uhr</font></b></td>
		<td align="center" width="122" style="border-style: solid; border-width: 1px" bgcolor="#FFCC99">
		<b>
		<font face="Arial" size="2"><?php echo $line[SO18] ?></font></b></td>
		<td align="center" width="122" style="border-style: solid; border-width: 1px" bgcolor="#FFCC99">
		<b>
		<font face="Arial" size="2"><?php echo $line[MO18] ?></font></b></td>
		<td align="center" width="123" style="border-style: solid; border-width: 1px" bgcolor="#FFCC99">
		<b>
		<font face="Arial" size="2"><?php echo $line[DI18] ?></font></b></td>
		<td align="center" width="123" style="border-style: solid; border-width: 1px" bgcolor="#FFCC99">
		<b><font face="Arial" size="2"><?php echo $line[MI18] ?></font></b></td>
		<td align="center" width="123" style="border-style: solid; border-width: 1px" bgcolor="#FFCC99">
		<b>
		<font face="Arial" size="2"><?php echo $line[DO18] ?></font></b></td>
		<td align="center" width="123" style="border-style: solid; border-width: 1px" bgcolor="#FFCC99">
		<b><font face="Arial" size="2"><?php echo $line[FR18] ?></font></b></td>
		<td align="center" width="123" style="border-style: solid; border-width: 1px" bgcolor="#FFCC99">
		<b><font face="Arial" size="2"><?php echo $line[SA18] ?></font></b></td>
	</tr>
	<tr>
		<td align="center" width="122" style="border-style: solid; border-width: 1px" bgcolor="#FFCC99">
		<b><font face="Arial">20<u><sup>00</sup></u> - 22<sup><u>00</u></sup> 
		Uhr</font></b></td>
		<td align="center" width="122" style="border-style: solid; border-width: 1px" bgcolor="#FFCC99">
		<b>
		<font face="Arial" size="2"><?php echo $line[SO20] ?></font></b></td>
		<td align="center" width="122" style="border-style: solid; border-width: 1px" bgcolor="#FFCC99">
		<b>
		<font face="Arial" size="2"><?php echo $line[MO20] ?></font></b></td>
		<td align="center" width="123" style="border-style: solid; border-width: 1px" bgcolor="#FFCC99">
		<b>
		<font face="Arial" size="2"><?php echo $line[DI20] ?></font></b></td>
		<td align="center" width="123" style="border-style: solid; border-width: 1px" bgcolor="#FFCC99">
		<b><font face="Arial" size="2"><?php echo $line[MI20] ?></font></b></td>
		<td align="center" width="123" style="border-style: solid; border-width: 1px" bgcolor="#FFCC99">
		<b>
		<font face="Arial" size="2"><?php echo $line[DO20] ?></font></b></td>
		<td align="center" width="123" style="border-style: solid; border-width: 1px" bgcolor="#FFCC99">
		<b><font face="Arial" size="2"><?php echo $line[FR20] ?></font></b></td>
		<td align="center" width="123" style="border-style: solid; border-width: 1px" bgcolor="#FFCC99">
		<b><font face="Arial" size="2"><?php echo $line[SA20] ?></font></b></td>
	</tr>
	<tr>
		<td align="center" width="122" style="border-style: solid; border-width: 1px" bgcolor="#FFCC99">
		<b><font face="Arial">22<u><sup>00</sup></u> - 24<sup><u>00</u></sup> 
		Uhr</font></b></td>
		<td align="center" width="122" style="border-style: solid; border-width: 1px" bgcolor="#FFCC99">
		<b>
		<font face="Arial" size="2"><?php echo $line[SO22] ?></font></b></td>
		<td align="center" width="122" style="border-style: solid; border-width: 1px" bgcolor="#FFCC99">
		<b>
		<font face="Arial" size="2"><?php echo $line[MO22] ?></font></b></td>
		<td align="center" width="123" style="border-style: solid; border-width: 1px" bgcolor="#FFCC99">
		<b>
		<font face="Arial" size="2"><?php echo $line[DI22] ?></font></b></td>
		<td align="center" width="123" style="border-style: solid; border-width: 1px" bgcolor="#FFCC99">
		<b><font face="Arial" size="2"><?php echo $line[MI20] ?></font></b></td>
		<td align="center" width="123" style="border-style: solid; border-width: 1px" bgcolor="#FFCC99">
		<b>
		<font face="Arial" size="2"><?php echo $line[DO22] ?></font></b></td>
		<td align="center" width="123" style="border-style: solid; border-width: 1px" bgcolor="#FFCC99">
		<b><font face="Arial" size="2"><?php echo $line[FR22] ?></font></b></td>
		<td align="center" width="123" style="border-style: solid; border-width: 1px" bgcolor="#FFCC99">
		<b><font face="Arial" size="2"><?php echo $line[SA22] ?></font></b></td>
	</tr>
</table>

<?php
$dbname="airmoderadio";
$dbhost="localhost";
$dbuser="airmoderadio";
$dbpass="sag ich nich";
mysql_connect($dbhost,$dbuser,$dbpass);
mysql_select_db($dbname);

if ($butt=="Eintragen") (
  if ($name=="") (
    echo "Du hast einen falschen DJ-Namen eingegeben.";
  )else(
    $query = "SELECT * FROM djs WHERE DJ-Name=" + $name;
    $result = mysql_query($query);
    $dj = mysql_fetch_array($result);
    $djn = $dj[Status];
    $djp = $dj[Passwort];
    $platz=$Tag + $Zeit;
    $beleg=$line[$platz];
      if ($pass==$djp) (
        if ($djn=="Admin") (
          $query = "UPDATE sendeplan SET " + $platz + " = " + $name;
          mysql_query($query);
          echo "Der Sendeplan wurde geändert. ";
          ?>
          <a href="sendeplan.php">">> weitere Termine eintragen <<"</a>
          <?php
        )elseif ($djn=="Fester DJ") (
          if ($beleg=="Stream") (
            $query = "UPDATE sendeplan SET " + $platz + " = " + $name;
            mysql_query(query$);
            echo "Der Sendeplan wurde geändert. ";
            ?>
            <a href="sendeplan.php">">> weitere Termine eintragen <<"</a>
            <?php
          )else(
            echo "Der Sendeplatz ist leider schon belegt. ";
            ?>
            <a href="Sendeplan.php">">> einen anderen Sendeplatz wählen <<"></a>
            <a href="tauschen.php">"<< $line[$platz] um sendeplatz bitten >>"></a>
            <?php
          )
        )elseif ($djn=="Gast DJ") (
          if ($beleg=="Stream") (
            $query = "UPDATE sendeplan SET " + $platz + " = " + $name;
            mysql_query(query$);
            echo "Der Sendeplan wurde geändert. ";
            ?>
            <a href="sendeplan.php">">> weitere Termine eintragen <<"</a>
            <?php
          )else(
            echo "Der Sendeplatz ist leider schon belegt. ";
            ?>
            <a href="Sendeplan.php">">> einen anderen Sendeplatz wählen <<"></a>
            <a href="tauschen.php">"<< $line[$platz] um sendeplatz bitten >>"></a>
            <?php
          )
        )else(
          echo "Du bist leider (noch) nicht berechtigt, Dich in den Sendeplan einzutragen. Wenn Deine";
          ?>
          <a href"bewerbung.php>Tegistrierung</a> bereits erfolgt ist und Du schon im <a href"testkanal.php>Testkanal warst, solltest Du noch mal <a href="mailto:airmoderadio@hotmail.de">Kontakt mit uns </a>auf
          <?php
        )
      )else(
        echo "Du hast das falsche Passwort eingegeben.";
        $butt="";
      )  
  )
)else(
?>
<form method="POST" name="Sendezeiten" action="sendeplan.php">
	<p><b><font face="Arial">Reservierung von Sendezeiten für unsere DJs für die 
	Folgewoche (in Bearbeitung)</font></b></p>
	<p><font face="Arial">DJ-Name : <input type="text" name="name" size="20">&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp; 
	Passwort: <input type="text" name="pass" size="20">&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp; 
	gewünschter Sendetermin : <select size="1" name="tag">
	<option>SO</option>
	<option>MO</option>
	<option>DI</option>
	<option>MI</option>
	<option>DO</option>
	<option>FR</option>
	<option>SA</option>
	</select> um <select size="1" name="zeit">
	<option>00</option>
	<option>08</option>
	<option>10</option>
	<option>12</option>
	<option>14</option>
	<option>16</option>
	<option>18</option>
	<option>20</option>
	<option>22</option>
	</select></font></p>
	<p><font face="Arial"><input type="submit" value="Senden" name="butt">&nbsp;&nbsp;
	<input type="reset" value="Löschen" name="reset"><font size="1"> (dieses 
	Formular ist noch nicht aktiv)</font></font></p>
</form>

<?php
)
mysql_close();
?>


</body>

</html>
```

so ist es jetzt vielleicht besser....

euer DJ-Rocket


----------



## Maik (7. September 2008)

Hi,

ich schiebe den Thread dann mal aus dem HTML-Board in den PHP-Bereich.

mfg Maik


----------



## drucko (7. September 2008)

Du öffnest eine normale Klammer "(" nach dem if - das muss aber eine geschweifte "{" sein!
(Und bei dem nächsten auch gleich)
Außerdem ist der Stringverknüpfungsoperator der Punkt ".", nicht das Plus-Zeichen!

MfG

edit:

Du hast ja bei jedem if/else normale Klammern dahinter 
So muss das aussehen:


```
if(Bedingung){
   // code
}
else{
   // code
}
```


----------



## DJ_Rocket (7. September 2008)

Danke für den Tip... werde ich gleich mal ändern....
also stringverknüpfungen mit dem Punkt "." und bei den If und elseif befehlen hinten eine geschweifte und keine runde klammer...

melde mich gleich wieder 8)


----------

